# Where can I buy Patrols?



## Matty (26 Jun 2013)

I'm looking to buy a set of Patrols. I have the description of what my unit is entitled to wear and am looking to order a set but am unable to find a set, new or used. In particular my unit is Reserve RCAC. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2013)

Claymore Clothes in Vancouver

http://www.claymoreclothes.com/


----------

